# help with bedroom/projection room



## kyledima (Apr 30, 2014)

i have a small bedroom that is made of wood paneling, i am trying to arrange the room so i can watch media from my bed. i had a designated media room with a projector mounted in my old home, but i dont have enough room to do it in my current home. the room is narrow but wide. (a queen bed touches both sides of the walls when positioned on its side (head to foot) my main concern is the wooden panels. if you have an suggestions or need more clarification just let me know. also i will try to get exact dimensions asap.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

For starters... :T
What are the dimensions of the room?
Which way will the room orientation be, ie. facing the long way or the short way.
What is your budget?
Can you hang a screen on the wall?
Is this a rental, where you can't put holes in the wall?
Does the room have light control issues?


----------



## kyledima (Apr 30, 2014)

i will get the dimensions asap out of town until 30th
the room would go the long way as i dont think the projector would be useful on the short side (fits a queen bed snugly
$500.00
possibly the screen would have to be hung in the grooves on the wood paneling 
it is owed (this home has a huge living room, but also has french doors and a bay window) also this only temp we are adding an addition but not sure when it will happen
no light control issues only one window with shades and curtains


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Do you have a projector currently or do you need to buy one? What equipment do you have, and what do you want to buy?


----------



## kyledima (Apr 30, 2014)

i have a projector and wall mount
i need surround sound, some way to project on the wood panels, and an easy way to hook up my dvd xbox and Directv to my projector in a organized fashion as this temporary. other than that i will use some of the stuff from the old setup


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

kyledima said:


> i have a projector and wall mount
> i need surround sound, some way to project on the wood panels, and an easy way to hook up my dvd xbox and Directv to my projector in a organized fashion as this temporary. other than that i will use some of the stuff from the old setup


How big will the screen be?


----------



## kyledima (Apr 30, 2014)

7 ft


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

kyledima said:


> 7 ft


You might be able yo make a screen out of Formica... I believe that is what some people do. If not then you can easily make a wood frame and stretch the material over it. My last screen I bought some Draper screen material for less than $50 and made a wood frame in an afternoon and it worked out fine for 5 years (till I sold the house and moved).


----------



## kyledima (Apr 30, 2014)

also how can i hook up my other media and make use of the little space i have


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would get a AVR and hook up everything to it and then hook that up to the projector. That is how I do mine.


----------



## kyledima (Apr 30, 2014)

ok what about the directv would it work properly if it was hooked to the avr (hd dvr)


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

kyledima said:


> ok what about the directv would it work properly if it was hooked to the avr (hd dvr)


90% of all AVRs have HDMI, SVHS, component, and composite inputs (I have not seen a new one that doesn't have all of the hookups listed... Some older ones will not have HDMI, and even older ones won't have component.), which should cover you for anything you want to hookup other than possibly a PC. On a PC you can most likely (if it won't hookup to the AVR) hook it up directly to the projector for video and hookup the audio to an available input on the AVR.All you need is a AVR that has enough inputs to do what you need.


----------



## kyledima (Apr 30, 2014)

i had done some research. first time buying do you have any suggestions for a avr speaker combo


----------



## kyledima (Apr 30, 2014)

also this may be pushing it but is there a way to control the avr with an iphone not sure if its possible
i can spend a fair amount as i am keeping that


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

kyledima said:


> also this may be pushing it but is there a way to control the avr with an iphone not sure if its possible
> i can spend a fair amount as i am keeping that


There are quite a few AVRs that have iPhone control... I am not sure about in the $500 range including speakers though.


----------



## kyledima (Apr 30, 2014)

ok do you have a guesstamet of how much it would cost just a guess


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I believe this one will do it... http://usa.denon.com/us/Product/Pag...atId=AVReceivers(DenonNA)&Pid=AVRE400(DenonNA)

Here is a package deal on one with speakers... http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-speaker-package-black/1.html#!specifications

This was just a quick search... There could be better setups that will do the same for the same cash or less...


----------



## kyledima (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you for all of your help


----------

